# A new Articles Team member



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Please welcome the newest member of the Articles Team,  Flight Sim Guy.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

welcome to thy team! :thumb:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations FSG, very well done indeed







......


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations FSG


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

To the Articles Team


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats! Welcome to the team!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Welcome aboard FSG!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you guys very much!:thanx: I will try to be of as much assistance as possible. Although I won't be doing much editing when I'm on Mobile.:whistling:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Good work FSG!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

I am slightly late to the party, congratulations!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Haha! I'm late most of the time. :lil: Thanks.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats Flight Sim Guy

I've seen some of your posts, very nice.

Keep it up


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congrats FSG :thumb:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you.:thanx:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats FSG


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks.:smile:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to The A Team FSG!

Kind Regards,


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you very much, Chauffeur.:smile: I'm really enjoying being part of the team.


----------

